# Is this food healthy for my rats?



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I have two baby girls and I know a lot of people in my area that use premium:mice and rat food. Is it healthy? I am using it too and I just want to make sure it is healthy!only the best for our ratties!!! LOL!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure which food you're referring to - is that a seed mix?


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

It is just brown blocks. Google it and it should come up. I don't have a pet store near me. The nearest good one is an hour and a half away. Sooooo.... I just run up to walmart and get it and my rats like it. I will try to upload a pic of it.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

The ingredients don't look all that bad to me and it has good protein and fat numbers. I'm scratching my head over the limestone, though?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

premium:mice and rat food

I don't think any food you can buy at a local store like that is healthy. It is cheap and because of that it is probably made from the cheapest ingredients possible. But I do not know enough to really tell you how good or bad it is specifically. 

I have lived in two areas where there was nothing around at all. Thank heaven for the internet lol. I have had to buy my cats food online forever now. amazon is great because you can often get free shipping on things. I get mine from the craftyrat. if you dont have a credit card you can still shop online with paypal straight from your bank or getting cards at walmart that can be used.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I just bought a bunch of boxes from Walmart (yay work  ) because I am flat broke this pay period and can't make it to the regular pet store so I'm hoping it lasts me 2 weeks. The girls seem to go crazy for the food, which I'm pleased with. When I put in the mix seed/block, they sniff it and look at me like _WTF are you making us eat Mom?_

But I do give them lots of fresh stuff so they seem to be pleased with that. They licked the bowl clean of the baby food and yogurt. I know they all HATE the pellets in the mix and leave that behind unless it takes me longer than usual to refill the bowls. I hope to order some Tekland in a couple weeks. We'll see. I have to make sure I have money for my dog's monthly meds and order his eye drops. I put it off this week but I can't put that off forever ($50/bottle! That might last a month, if lucky!)


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

CarrieD said:


> The ingredients don't look all that bad to me and it has good protein and fat numbers. I'm scratching my head over the limestone, though?


High quality limestone is a great source of calcium. It's used in a lot of healthfood products like granola, breads, infant formula, pasta, yogurts...


----------



## hellostevie (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been using it for quite awhile now! (yay for being broke, right?)
It seems to be just fine for my girls, but of course I mix it with fresh foods as well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

CarrieD said:


> The ingredients don't look all that bad to me and it has good protein and fat numbers. I'm scratching my head over the limestone, though?


Where are you finding the nutritional breakdown? I am not sure why they are advertising it as made with corn and molasses? I am not a fan of 8-in1 products.


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

I found a thread on GM about it (from September 2009, but it should be similar still) but wasn't sure if I was allowed to post the link. Or, on the Walmart page there's a Q&A section and someone asks and it's answered, I'd assume by looking at the box.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> Where are you finding the nutritional breakdown? I am not sure why they are advertising it as made with corn and molasses? I am not a fan of 8-in1 products.



If you scroll down a teeny bit, there is the section 'About This Product' and a clicky for ingredients.



> Corn, Wheat Middlings, Wheat, Ground Extruded Whole Soybean, Fish Meal, Cane Molasses, Limestone, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Salt, Vitamin D Supplement, DL-Tocopheryl Acetate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source Of Vitamin K), Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Manganese Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Cupric Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

meekosan said:


> If you scroll down a teeny bit, there is the section 'About This Product' and a clicky for ingredients.


No I saw the ingredient list (but thank you ) I meant the nutritional breakdown, % of proteins, fat, fibre etc


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

A thread here lists it: 


> Protein 16.5%
> fat 5.5%
> fiber 4.5%
> ash 7%
> ...


But one thing I will say is just because they like it doesn't mean it is good for them. I know some kids who would eat nothing but cheetos if they could lol **** my husband would probably eat only doritos most days pfft. 

I was reading another thread but I won't link it because it goes to another forum and I am not sure of the rules?
But it brought up good points that is wondering if the food is even made with human grade ingredients? & filled with nasty preservatives & fillers. The cheaper the food the less good and healthy quality stuff is going to be in it.

I could understand perhaps being low on cash and picking some up as an inbetween but I don't think it would be good to feed overall. I admit I am super picky about food though lol


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok I will take your guys advice and order food online. I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

The main issue with corn in rat food, as I was told, is that some sources contain a mold that is carcinogenic to rats. So I would want to know where their corn is coming from. The ingredient list is similar to that of HT, although HT has more wheat than corn, but with HT you know they would do their absolute best to be sure their blocks contained no carcinogens. Like Lilspaz, I'd like to see the guaranteed analysis. If they don't post it on the site, that's a potential red flag for me. But the analysis from that GM thread looks pretty decent, doesn't it?

P.S.--HT is also formulated without soy meal, so as to minimize the presence of naturally occurring phytoestrogens. That may or may not be an issue for pet animals, I don't know.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

AlexP said:


> I found a thread on GM about it (from September 2009, but it should be similar still) but wasn't sure if I was allowed to post the link. Or, on the Walmart page there's a Q&A section and someone asks and it's answered, I'd assume by looking at the box.


Yes, that's where I found it, too.


----------



## RainbowLove19 (Jan 24, 2012)

All my rats are on a soy free diet its healthier and helps females fight off tumors! This is the mix Puffed wheat, Puffed rice, Total cerial, Cheerios, Wild Rice, Wellness senior dog food, Oats, Flax seed. As a add in or treat Wellness vegitarian treats, Sunflower Seeds, Watermelon seeds, Roasted unsalted peanuts, Coconut flakes, Wacky mac, Walnuts, Pecans, Fresh fruits, cooked unseasoned meats and veggies. 

http://www.freewebs.com/rattyrescue/azratsafefoods.htm


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

A great food is Harlan Teklad or Native Earth as it is now sold as. Also Oxbow makes a great staple for the rats diet. Here is a link to a great place to buy
http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/...-18-Percent-Protein-4018-Rodent-Diet-40-lbset. 
And with the $4.95 shipping it comes to about $25 for 40 pounds! You can divide it in to large ziplocs and freeze it and it will stay good for about a year. I also give mine goodies 1 time a week (roasted pumpkin seeds and roasted sunflower seeds in the shell, raw pasta, banana chips) as well as a fresh fruit or veggie treat daily.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I have herd wonderful things about Harlan Teklad so I will order that online!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's where I get mine: (HT is also Native Earth)
http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/..._campaign=cj_affiliate_sale&utm_term=10749482

There are also rescues that sell other protein levels and in smaller quantities, if that works better for you, and the money helps the rescue. I can't help with links becuase I don't buy from them, but if you do a search on Harlan Teklad, I'll bet they'll come up.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much CarrieD I really appreciate your help.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nutritionally this food is acceptable. I have fed it, but now with the number I have I must buy numerous boxes at a time (the 'local' walmart is 45 mins away) and so I have switched to something I can order online in larger quantities for a more reasonable price. My rats also love this food and it should be fine to feed them


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Also, I looked at the link here for HT and the problem is that is the 18% protein formula which is too much or adult rats. 14-16 is much better


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

RainbowLove19 said:


> All my rats are on a soy free diet its healthier and helps females fight off tumors! . . .


Funny, I was just reading a Web site tonight that claims that soy in their diet helps _protect _rats from getting tumors. Guess it's time for some serious research, oy!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Rat lover said:


> Thank you so much CarrieD I really appreciate your help.


You're welcome! I see teri had said the same thing as well before me - I missed that when I posted. I also freeze the extra, works great.


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

http://garatrescue.homestead.com/storelist.html
Here is a link to Georgia Rat Rescue. They are fantastic people, they sell different protein levels and the money goes to their rescue efforts


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The Native Earth or the repackaged Harlan 2018 is fine for adults, you would just feed more veggies to off-set the higher protein. its excellent for babies or young rats too. It was a good middle of the road choice in a rat owning world that not that long ago was ONLY able to get foods that were 23% protein minimum.


----------

